# Grand Marquis lowriders.....?



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

what opinions do you guys have on Mercury Grand Marquis lowriders? curious. :wow:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Waste of money


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 14 2011, 08:58 PM~19870387
> *Waste of money
> *


really? why?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

which years??? some are ok


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a '99 myself :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

personally , I dont see nothing wrong with them , to me the new body's look like a town car ... to each is own


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

everone has there style of car they like


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah thats whst i was saying. i was just reading another members post and i saw a bit of negativity towards them i was just curious to wat other members thought of em. I personaly love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Feb 14 2011, 09:31 PM~19870765
> *everone has there style  of car they like
> *



:werd:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i got a 92... under construction....


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 14 2011, 10:29 PM~19871363
> *i got a 92... under construction....
> *


pics??


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

post some pics of yours up


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 14 2011, 08:01 PM~19870424
> *really? why?
> *


The 2 dr 80's ones are decent but the rest I just don't care for. The bodylines aren't nice at all. Funky looking front end worst still are the tailights and the body molding seals the deal.......and the fact that they're 4 door half luxury cars.

Just me though, you did ask for opinions :happysad: Learned to drive in a 93 grand marquis there good cars, I just wouldn't fix one up as a lowrider ever!


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 15 2011, 12:33 AM~19872679
> *The 2 dr 80's ones are decent but the rest I just don't care for. The bodylines aren't nice at all. Funky looking front end worst still are the tailights and the body molding seals the deal.......and the fact that they're 4 door half luxury cars.
> 
> Just me though, you did ask for opinions  :happysad: Learned to drive in a 93 grand marquis there good cars, I just wouldn't fix one up as a lowrider ever!
> *



 opinions are greatly appreciated. I agree with you on the headlights. That was the only thing i didnt like on mine when i first got it. But ive learned to deal with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Feb 15 2011, 12:28 AM~19872624
> *post some pics of yours up
> *


i will. after work :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

"THAT IS NOT A LOWRIDER" :wow: 


Six Fo Training Day Monte!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes she is all stock (at the moment) but thats why i asked for opinions first


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> "THAT IS NOT A LOWRIDER" :wow:
> 
> :happysad:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 14 2011, 10:33 PM~19872679
> *The 2 dr 80's ones are decent but the rest I just don't care for. The bodylines aren't nice at all. Funky looking front end worst still are the tailights and the body molding seals the deal.......and the fact that they're 4 door half luxury cars.
> 
> Just me though, you did ask for opinions  :happysad: Learned to drive in a 93 grand marquis there good cars, I just wouldn't fix one up as a lowrider ever!
> *



The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 15 2011, 03:33 PM~19877212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would start out wit some 14" black powercoated 100 spokes & skinny white wall tires


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 05:40 PM~19877266
> *The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has
> *



:tongue:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 05:41 PM~19877280
> *I would start out wit some 14" black powercoated 100 spokes & skinny white wall tires
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thinkin just like me.


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 15 2011, 05:52 PM~19877342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thinkin just like me.
> *


or vice versa :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: it's not lowrider if it's not on 13's though :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 15 2011, 04:51 PM~19877802
> *:biggrin: it's not lowrider if it's not on 13's though  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 Shit like this is whats killing Lowriders & makes the younger guys want to just put Big rims on there cars or build Import racers 

:uh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 04:40 PM~19877266
> *The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has
> *


Seeing as how people are lowriding cars as old as the 30's and it's 2011...............

2010
-1930
_______
80

That gives us a window of 80 yrs or so. Meaning, your comment will make as much sense in 2067 as it does now.


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

The lights.  I like the back personally :biggrin:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 06:58 PM~19877865
> *Shit like this is whats killing Lowriders & makes the younger guys want to just put Big rims on there cars or build Import racers
> 
> :uh:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> ...



DID YOU JUST MAKE THAT????! :roflmao:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2033...=828635687...... 


let me know if that works and this one too




http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=60021&id=828635687


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 15 2011, 04:33 PM~19877212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck WAT everyone says if u feel like building it do it you shouldn't go by WAT others say is good for you 
Build a car u wanna roll


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

does anyone have a picture of a 04 grand marc wit sum spokes on it,.,.

i seen a stock one today that looked really nice,.,.

want to see one with spokes,.,.13z or 14S


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 15 2011, 08:02 PM~19879553
> *Seeing as how people are lowriding cars as old as the 30's and it's 2011...............
> 
> 2010
> ...


Between Cash4Clunkers & cars being sold overseas RWD Full Frame cas will not last 4 ever. Buts its not really about the cars being there its about people willing to build them into Lowriders & not hotrods or Lifted Big Rim cars. Now a days if you dont have a 2 door Impala, Caddy or Lincoln on 13's Your gonna get talked down to. Who cares if someone has a G-body, a 4door, or wants to ride on 14's Not everyone can afford to have a 64 Impala wit chrome undies on 13's hell most people cant even afford to own 2 cars. Id rather see this guy throw some 14" wires on his car than lifted up wit 28" rims & a bunch of stickers on it cuz at the end of the day its better to have a "Lowrider Style" car on the street than another Donk Rider


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

that 13z comment kills me.... its not what size the wheels are that makes a lowrider..


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 05:46 AM~19882207
> *Between Cash4Clunkers & cars being sold overseas RWD Full Frame cas will not last 4 ever. Buts its not really about the cars being there its about people willing to build them into Lowriders & not hotrods or Lifted Big Rim cars. Now a days if you dont have a 2 door Impala, Caddy or Lincoln on 13's Your gonna get talked down to. Who cares if someone has a G-body, a 4door, or wants to ride on 14's Not everyone can afford to have a 64 Impala wit chrome undies on 13's hell most people cant even afford to own 2 cars. Id rather see this guy throw some 14" wires on his car than lifted up wit 28" rims & a bunch of stickers on it cuz at the end of the day its better to have a "Lowrider Style" car on the street than another Donk Rider
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 16 2011, 12:48 AM~19881374
> *Fuck WAT everyone says if u feel like building it do it you shouldn't go by WAT others say is good for you
> Build a car u wanna roll
> *



Oh don't get me wrong I'm still gonna build it :biggrin: I was just seeing what other people thought about em. I personally think my car would look GOOD lowridin.  

AND THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING ON THIS THREAD 

:biggrin: 

HONESTLY THIS IS SOME OF THE MOST POSITIVITY I'VE SEEN ON A THREAD SINCE I JOINED THIS SITE. 

***AND FOR THE HOMIE WHO SAID HE DIDN'T LIKE EM (2 doors only from the 80s), I TAKE NO OFFENSE OR ANY NEGATIVITY OFF OF HIM, HIS PERSONAL. OPINION IS WHAT I WAS ASKING FOR ON THE ENTRY POST NO DRAMA HERE GUYS


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19879850
> *http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2033...=828635687......
> let me know if that works and this one too
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=60021&id=828635687
> *


:sad: :thumbsdown: it doesn't work. (Either one)


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

Go


> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2011, 09:31 AM~19882599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: gotmore??


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 AM~19882620
> *Oh don't get me wrong I'm still gonna build it :biggrin: I was just seeing what other people thought about em. I personally think my car would look GOOD lowridin.
> 
> AND THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING ON THIS THREAD
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Stupid Ford products. :biggrin:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

I personally dont like them, but to each his own homie. I do however like how yours is all blacked out, that shit looks hard.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 15 2011, 08:19 PM~19879749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wat year is that


----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's one I like. 

Has anyone done a 2 door conversion on a 92+? I prefer 2 door cars, but 4 doors can look good too.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eldorado Gold_@Feb 16 2011, 03:43 PM~19885089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my friends car, he just sold it, here are some more pics of it...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 04:46 AM~19882207
> *Between Cash4Clunkers & cars being sold overseas RWD Full Frame cas will not last 4 ever. Buts its not really about the cars being there its about people willing to build them into Lowriders & not hotrods or Lifted Big Rim cars. Now a days if you dont have a 2 door Impala, Caddy or Lincoln on 13's Your gonna get talked down to. Who cares if someone has a G-body, a 4door, or wants to ride on 14's Not everyone can afford to have a 64 Impala wit chrome undies on 13's hell most people cant even afford to own 2 cars. Id rather see this guy throw some 14" wires on his car than lifted up wit 28" rims & a bunch of stickers on it cuz at the end of the day its better to have a "Lowrider Style" car on the street than another Donk Rider
> *


G body's are cool, 2 dr box caprices are cool, 60's buicks are awesome as are some Pontiacs, 70's lincolns ford ltd's, etc. and they aren't expensive. It doesn't have to be a 60's impala to have style.


It's not about money, it's about having self control and not throwing money at the first thing you come across.

He asked for my opinion, you have a different one...cool. Post yours but don't try to preach me into seeing things your way. I do agree with the last part of your comment.

To be honest I thought he was talking about the previous body style like the pink one before he posted the black car which look A LOT better, but I still wouldn't fix one up


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Feb 16 2011, 12:54 PM~19883792
> *I personally dont like them, but to each his own homie. I do however like how yours is all blacked out, that shit looks hard.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 16 2011, 03:24 PM~19884916
> *wat year is that
> *


'99 homie


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I like em


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 04:58 PM~19877865
> *Shit like this is whats killing Lowriders & makes the younger guys want to just put Big rims on there cars or build Import racers
> 
> :uh:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> ...


jajajajajaaja


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 04:40 PM~19877266
> *The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has
> *


when it comes to the point that all you can find is a crown vic or grand marquis to make into a lowrider please shoot me lol.j/k

on the real, 50 years from now there will still be plenty of cars like g bodies and lacs etc. just look how many 61s and 62's are still being found and fixed up 50 years after they were built


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Im not trying to preach to anyone or come off like I know everything because I dont I just hate how it seems like if someone trys to get into Lowriding and you dont stay within "THE BOX" there are more people trying to knock you down than help you out. I understand that everyone has there own opinion & thats what I love about L.I.L. reading what other people think & getting different ideas


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2011, 12:23 AM~19890477
> *when it comes to the point that all you can find is a crown vic or grand marquis to make into a lowrider please shoot me lol.j/k
> 
> on the real, 50 years from now there will still be plenty of cars like g bodies and lacs etc. just look how many 61s and 62's are still being found and fixed up 50 years after they were built
> *


I just hope the Donk Boys dont hack up all the frames to fit the 30" rims on them & lets not even think about the interior, in 50 year theres gonna be junkyards full of fiberglass dashes, door pannels, & lift kits :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

before new paint











after new paint



















teachin my 6yr old son how to tape


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 15 2011, 04:51 PM~19877802
> *:biggrin: it's not lowrider if it's not on 13's though  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


why


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 17 2011, 06:00 AM~19890922
> *I just hope the Donk Boys dont hack up all the frames to fit the 30" rims on them & lets not even think about the interior, in 50 year theres gonna be junkyards full of fiberglass dashes, door pannels, & lift kits :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: from what it seems like now the super big rims on cars is phazing out. most of that lifted car shit on 28's and shit is kinda dying out. People are finally just putting the biggest that will fit with no mods.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

own it, build it, be proud of it.....


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 16 2011, 03:55 PM~19885193
> *thats my friends car, he just sold it, here are some more pics of it...
> 
> 
> ...


I like that... Its different, but cool


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 18 2011, 12:15 AM~19898562
> *own it, build it, be proud of it.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OozerKid (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19894647
> *before new paint
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

grand Marquis are fkn ugly you'll never catch me thinking ones the shit! I'll understand town car but grand Marquis as low low that's a ugly look. 

Cadillac's (rear wheel drive) town cars impala's any G body (except grand prix) look bad ass. To each their own, but all I gotta say is if your car club is top 5 you'll have more dignity and respect for the plaque, and can accept criticism. 

Some cars aren't lowrider worthy in my eyes but mofo throw 13's and think it's all good. :thumbsdown:

Grand Marquis on 22's look way better than lowridered out! Like 95 newer pre 90's look like dog shit either way! 



:dunno: My 2 cents but keep building junk that's what separates us at shows! Lol


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 16 2011, 09:59 PM~19889322
> *G body's are cool, 2 dr box caprices are cool, 60's buicks are awesome as are some Pontiacs, 70's lincolns ford ltd's, etc. and they aren't expensive. It doesn't have to be a 60's impala to have style.
> It's not about money, it's about having self control and not throwing money at the first thing you come across.
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20002188
> *grand Marquis are fkn ugly you'll never catch me thinking ones the shit! I'll understand town car but grand Marquis as low low that's a ugly look.
> 
> Cadillac's (rear wheel drive)  town cars impala's any G body (except grand prix) look bad ass. To each their own, but all I gotta say is if your car club is top 5 you'll have more dignity and respect  for the plaque, and can accept criticism.
> ...



BEAUTY IS IN DA EYE OF THE BEHOLDER .... 



ANOTHER MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURE ....


HOW U DOING GORDO? :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 AM~20006514
> *BEAUTY IS IN DA EYE OF THE BEHOLDER ....
> ANOTHER MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURE ....
> HOW U DOING GORDO? :biggrin:
> *


I agree Homie! I'm just Chilling Hector Just working & trying to stack my paper wanna bust out my other tripple black Cadillac. Big body I'm digging a lot of more cars you guys got. That elco & regal look nice ill probably pull my car to cruise this wedkend & old school show.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 AM~20006514
> *BEAUTY IS IN DA EYE OF THE BEHOLDER ....
> ANOTHER MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURE ....
> HOW U DOING GORDO? :biggrin:
> *


Hector go to vehicles for sale my 2 door caddy coupe 90 front clip &Bumpers lights is under Az sale or trades


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 3 2011, 11:33 AM~20006715
> *I agree Homie! I'm just Chilling Hector Just working & trying to stack my paper wanna bust out my other tripple black Cadillac. Big body I'm digging a lot of more cars you guys got. That elco & regal look nice ill probably pull my car to cruise this wedkend & old school show.
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 3 2011, 11:42 AM~20006766
> *Hector go to vehicles for sale my 2 door caddy coupe 90 front clip &Bumpers lights is under Az sale or trades
> *



YOU GOT IT MANNN! :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 16 2011, 07:38 AM~19882620
> *Oh don't get me wrong I'm still gonna build it :biggrin: I was just seeing what other people thought about em. I personally think my car would look GOOD lowridin.
> 
> AND THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING ON THIS THREAD
> ...


homie build your car homie . 17 yrs ago i had a 2 door 78 merc , black leather , fender skirts ,1 owner fully loaded . i fell prey too the haters talk & sold the car to a guy who sold it too 1 of the haters he built lt , long story short its in japan now :angry: :angry:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20002188
> *grand Marquis are fkn ugly you'll never catch me thinking ones the shit! I'll understand town car but grand Marquis as low low that's a ugly look.
> 
> Cadillac's (rear wheel drive)  town cars impala's any G body (except grand prix) look bad ass. To each their own, but all I gotta say is if your car club is top 5 you'll have more dignity and respect  for the plaque, and can accept criticism.
> ...


people said the same shit about corvairs & 64s when the glass house came out new in the 70s , hell 64s were a dime a dozen back then some people called them throw away cars . if this is his first attempt at lowriding lets encourage the homie in his build & give him props for thinking outside the box , not building the norm like all of us myself included 1,68 chevy , 2 - 79 lacs !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Shit homie build that shit up if that's what you want that's why this cultura doesn't progress cause ppl hate so fucking much and fuck what ppl say it doesn't have to have two doors and 13's to be a Lowrider I welcome anybody that has the love for lowlows to each its own


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

not tha bizz but to eachs own :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

built it,, roll it enjoy it, lowrideing is about building something that nobody has and nobody has to like it exept you  i think it would look good on 14s just get the smaller tires not them big bubble 185 80 r14


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 04:40 PM~19877266
> *The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has
> *



x100


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

i personly like da crown vic marquis as a lowrider as long as it has 13s or 14s on i have a 95 marquis 16 switches 14z 3pump & wouldnt trade it 4 nutin but i like 2 b different not have wat evry1 else got ya no but i would say good choice homie we need 2 c more of em out derr 4sho check mine out in pennsylvannia forum or lowrider connection car club forum or facebook.com/luishottenstein in my mobile uploads


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

OozerKid said:


> what opinions do you guys have on Mercury Grand Marquis lowriders? curious.  :wow:


Hell yeah build it........ at least its not a cookie cutter low/


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you coming to this site and asking was your first mistake, do as you will, and tell the in the box riders to eat a dick


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Go ahead.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Lu Daddy said:


> i personly like da crown vic marquis as a lowrider as long as it has 13s or 14s on i have a 95 marquis 16 switches 14z 3pump & wouldnt trade it 4 nutin but i like 2 b different not have wat evry1 else got ya no but i would say good choice homie we need 2 c more of em out derr 4sho check mine out in pennsylvannia forum or lowrider connection car club forum or facebook.com/luishottenstein in my mobile uploads


 I added you (spigg benladen) that bitch is nice so is that Monte


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

For sale


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I think that your car will look bad ass as a low. Build that baby up and enjoy it. It's not like America is building that many big body cars that can be used as lows anymore. They mass produce those little plastic piece of shit cars these days. Build it with pride ese.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

One of the most truthful posts I ever read on this site!! 



Fleetwood Rider said:


> The ONLY way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years is if people get off the "It must be a 2 door" or TownCar/Caddy thing. 2002 was the last year for the good 4 door cars & 1987 was the last year for the 2 door cars. Seeing how no one make a full frame car anymore there is gonna come a time when people are gonna wish they can find any full frame car no matter what make or model or how many doors it has


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Build that shit homie who cares what the next man wants has or would or wouldn't do ppl now a days what to be like someone else there scared to think outside the box look at lowrider mags from 80's to late 90's you'll see dusters mavs Chrysler toyotas nissans etc almost every body wants an impala caddy coupe no 4 doors do your thing homie I wish I had a car club w all non traditionals or cars that that other lowriders don't like I like em all and a lowlow doesn't have to have 13by7 but it looks better and you have a clean ride homie do it up


----------



## Production Crew (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you located in Miami FL?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I THINK THESE RIDES HAVE POTENTIAL. I DON'T THINK NECESSARILY AS LOWRIDERS. BUT SLAMMED AIR BAGGED RIDES WITH 20 TO 22 INCH POLISHED OR CHROMED RIMS WITH HIGH PERFORMANCE Z RATED TIRES FROM A STANCE POINT OF VIEW. IT WOULD COMPLIMENT IT'S MODERN BODY LINE DESIGN WHILE BEING LOW. :nicoderm::werd::yes::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a bagged 96 daily. Lays cross member. Was on spokes but sold them. Need to find a new set. If u can tell me how to post pics ill show you


----------

